# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  pm-ing??

## garythompson

Why can I not PM people? sorry if this thread is in the wrong part of the forums

----------


## breakbones

I think it's 25 post before you can pm bro,

Correct me if I'm wrong

----------


## PT

yep 25 posts

----------


## alex18

get your posts up in the AR lounge

----------


## Big

Whenever brand new members want to pm right away, it often doesn't end well.

----------


## alex18

> Whenever brand new members want to pm right away, it often doesn't end well.


good point......unless they mistook this forum for 'friends reunited'

----------


## *Admin*

so true.... welcome and hope we get to know you better...  :Smilie:

----------


## garythompson

lol ive been a member before. years ago though. i just don't know my log on info anymore. im one of the many guys that were ripped off by MGL...

----------


## Kruniac

Posting enables you to PM. I'll have to try that.  :7up:

----------


## PT

> Posting enables you to PM. I'll have to try that.


 
you need 25 posts in order for your pm feature to become activated. the reason for this is so new members dont come here and spam or pm every member hoping for a source which would get him banned for life

----------


## Tjohn6231

Im working on 25 posts right now

----------

